# Buying a Bull



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How much can you pay?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how_much_you_can_pay_for_a_bull_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like EPD's. That alone is reason enough to buy good bulls. You have an idea going in on what the bull is bringing to the table.

About 1/3 of my cows are in the 1,000 lb. range. You can match a nice bull with a low birth weight EPD and raise a calf that will wean nice.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Im replacing 1 of my bulls this year. I will guess a good bull around here will be $4000 atleast


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

It might be risky, but unless I'm breeding heifers I don't worry about LBW bull as much


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

You got a lot smaller cows than I do Tim. I always thought my cows were 1150 lbs or so and that's how I balanced rations. Then I put a scale on the alleyway leading into the squeeze chute. I now know my cows are about 1325 avg. Low birth weight is important to me, but with my Polled Hereford influence cows, birth weight is typically 73-79 lbs anyway.

EPD's are a great tool. Reduces the guess work in selecting a bull and you can view the characteristics of the sire's ancestry. Well worth learning how they work.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought several old type Angus cows that are low to the ground. They weigh a little more when dry. Calves will pull them down to around 1,000 pounds. They raise a nice calf with the right bull that will put some leg on the calves.

When we bought a squeeze chute with scales some of our cows were much heavier than we had guessed. We now deworm with paste like on the olden days. The scales have really helped with correct dosage. It is also nice being able to weigh calves as we work them just to see how they compare.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

We can get very good bulls for $2500 up here. Anything north of 3k gets a bit to rich.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And now I know where to go for.bulls! Around here, purebred anything worthwhile is $4,500 and higher. Bought another registered yearling Polled Hereford last month for $5,200 and that was after "bargaining"


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I added another young bull yesterday. The man had 5 bull prospects in a pen. It is tough to chose when you have EPD's, pedigrees and linage to deal with.

This bull is a Brangus, no excessive ear or sheath.

I am lucky in that the owners of the partnership are old high school friends. I got the pick of the litter for $1,000. The other 4 are going to a bull sale this week and will bring 3 times what I paid.

I bought the more stocky of what I thought were the 2 best bulls. If I did not think it would have been infringing on the friendship I would have bought both of the bulls I liked.


----------

